

IPhone, MySpace, Facebook Race To Micropayments In 2009 - kleneway
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/02/iphone-myspace-facebook-race-to-micropayments-in-2009/

======
flashgordon
i think for a true micropayment system to work it has to be usable across
domains instead of just within a social network... this means the iphone,
myspace and FB have to agree to use standard (open or other wise) protocols...
without a common system all developers would see is increased transaction
costs in the long run... either that or one social network/distribution
channel has to beat all others which I dont see as a likely outcome or
alternative..

